# Bowser Vs Naruto-Verse(Read Op)



## Bowser (Feb 24, 2011)

It's obvious that the King of Koopa need to do the method of test

Rule:
Scenario 1:Both start at 100 m of distance, *to avoid speedblitzing Bowser start in the ,*Bowser gets with all his abilities(including the Island busting/transmutation feat and Country level transmutation) from the games but is not allowed to use broken items such as the Star Rod or Grand Star.

Scenario 2: Same as scenario 1 except with speed equal

State of mind:Bloodlusted

Knowledge:None

Bonus: this music play during the fight:










Can he take this?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 24, 2011)

he rapes because of his superior durability and he turns the Bijuu into large blocks 

(all feats allowed god damn. except his best items but still god damn)

for those who don't know his feats


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 24, 2011)

Unless they soul fuck him, he should win


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 24, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Unless they soul fuck him, he should win



turns them all into blocks for the lulz while in the air in his clown car 

link bellow shows the story of SMB 1 he turned everyone in a country into blocks :rofl


----------



## Negative (Feb 24, 2011)

Browser rapes the Narutoverse


----------



## Solrac (Feb 24, 2011)

ShinemanTheFallen said:


> Browser rapes the Narutoverse



more like Bowser rapes the whole HST.


----------



## Bowser (Feb 25, 2011)

Personally, i knew that Bowser would win, i just wanted to know if the other peoples share the same point of view
Anyways, yeah he rape


----------



## Majinvergil (Feb 25, 2011)

Bowser solos the HST.


----------



## Bowser (Feb 25, 2011)

DAMN!! i just noticed this:


> Bowser is actually sucked into a Black Hole twice himself: once after Mario defeats him for the first time in the final battle of Super Mario Galaxy 2, and once after Mario defeats him for the second time during the same battle (though the second Black Hole seems to be slightly larger than the first, and also sucks up the background with it). Princess Peach and the final Grand Star are shot out of the remains of the Black Hole several seconds later



But he was in base form when he was sucked the first time,so if this article is right , it mean that BASE BOWSER HAS REALLY BLACK HOLE DURABILITY!!!!

I remove what i say, Bowser really solo the whole HST


----------



## Solrac (Feb 25, 2011)

Solidfalcon said:


> DAMN!! i just noticed this:
> 
> 
> But he was in base form when he was sucked the first time,so if this article is right , it mean that BASE BOWSER HAS REALLY BLACK HOLE DURABILITY!!!!
> ...



and possibly the DBZverse.


----------



## Devil Kings (Feb 25, 2011)

How bout this.

Raikage walks up to Bowser with the Amber Purifying Pot

Raikage: Bowser, yo Bowser

Bowser: What, what the fuck you w...........

Bowser's seal in the Amber Purifying Pot. Unless someone can give me a reason it won't work.

Right now, Naruto is the most hax in the HST. They can seal anyone with just a simple yes from there opponents.


----------



## Bowser (Feb 25, 2011)

Asassin said:


> and possibly the DBZverse.


Only if he had the Grand star or the Star Rod



Devil Kings said:


> How bout this.
> 
> Raikage walks up to Bowser with the Amber Purifying Pot
> 
> ...


Bowser can just teleport away+ he is bloodlusted so i don't think that he will say a word
Anyways i doubt that someone will be close to him to do this considering that he can turn every living beings into block within a country range


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 25, 2011)

Solidfalcon said:


> Only if he had the Grand star or the Star Rod
> 
> 
> Bowser can just teleport away+ he is bloodlusted so i don't think that he will say a word
> Anyways i doubt that someone will close to him to do this considering that he can turn every living beings into block within a country range



Blood lusted he will be probably use the country level transform into Block spell and teleporting away like a bitch alot so.....yeah


----------



## Solrac (Feb 25, 2011)

Solidfalcon said:


> Only if he had the Grand star or the Star Rod



But he still has his "Dark Magic" along so many other versatile power/abilities that it's not even funny. and didn't he survive blackholes in his base form?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 25, 2011)

DBZ characters would be too fast for him.
He could handle HST characters easily enough. Even physically, he's stronger than any single one of them?


----------



## Negative (Feb 25, 2011)

But wait, How fast is Browser?

As for Browser soloing DBZverse. Not really, unless Browser has some speed that can match them.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 25, 2011)

ShinemanTheFallen said:


> But wait, How fast is Browser?
> 
> As for Browser soloing DBZverse. Not really, unless Browser has some speed that can match them.



well with Grand Star it granted him FTL speed in space.

but thats if he has the grand star


----------



## Negative (Feb 25, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> well with Grand Star it granted him FTL speed in space.
> 
> but thats if he has the grand star



Only in space?

But meh, due to Browser Durability, Narutoverse has nothing to hurt him


----------



## Solrac (Feb 25, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> well with Grand Star it granted him FTL speed in space.
> 
> but thats if he has the grand star



Bowser with the Grand Star is way too broken.

ok how about speed equalized against DBZ, surely I think Bowser should have the upper hand due to extreme amounts of hax and his black-hole durability.


----------



## Klammo (Feb 25, 2011)

Bowser wins imo.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 25, 2011)

ShinemanTheFallen said:


> Only in space?
> 
> But meh, due to Browser Durability, Narutoverse has nothing to hurt him



well who knows the Grand Star is a uber weapon hence why it was it's not allowed here


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 25, 2011)

It shall remain a mystery as to how a plump, short, Italian plumber can beat Bowser all the time.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 25, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> It shall remain a mystery as to how a plump, short, *Italian-American* plumber can beat Bowser all the time.



Fix'd. He isn't a mainland Italian. He's a guy with a brooklyn accent and a plumber with superhuman abilities, toonforce, and all sorts of magic/reality warping tricks out of the wazoo! Don't underestimate him. Even with all of those, he only beats Bowser due to PIS. 

Ps - someone should add this thread to Bowser's profile on the OBD wiki as a win.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 26, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Fix'd. He isn't a mainland Italian. He's a guy with a brooklyn accent and a plumber with superhuman abilities, toonforce, and all sorts of magic/reality warping tricks out of the wazoo! Don't underestimate him. Even with all of those, he only beats Bowser due to PIS.
> 
> Ps - someone should add this thread to Bowser's profile on the OBD wiki as a win.



Might as well, since general consensus seems to be in Bowser's favor.


----------

